
Airbnb is turning itself into an ‘experience’ machine - theastrowolfe
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/17/airbnb-is-turning-itself-into-an-experience-machine-beyond-just-booking-places-to-stay/
======
ojm
Wonder if this new app will work any better than the current garbage iOS app
which is essentially unusable.

Have to resort to mobile site (which is fine), and continue to get heckled to
switch to the app.

